# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Brand and name please!

## buzznation

Has enyone ever seen or heard of this stuff?

----------


## Rawdata01

> Has enyone ever seen or heard of this stuff?


Looks like mauve tops from the provider?

----------

